# Clubs in South Wales



## philinmerthyr (10 Aug 2013)

I'm looking for a club to ride with in South Wales. I am relatively new o road cycling. I've been riding less than a year and have been riding alone. Last week I completed the RideLondon 100. I am not the quickest of riders, I average 13-14 mph so am looking or a club with a lower group ride.

I live in Merthyr Tydfil but am happy to travel up to 30 miles to ride in the right group.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Aug 2013)

The right group would be US tho the rides are not regular the welsh chapter organise a few rides a year, and I can vouch for all the participents (well most ) They re are good humoured affairs, and no one gets left behind (except pubbers if we get the chance) they re normally betwen fifty and one hundred miles and for obvious reasons hilly. Some of the members also do ad-hoc rides of shorter distances, we'd love to see you sometime, check out the informal rides section.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> The right group would be US tho the rides are not regular the welsh chapter organise a few rides a year, and I can vouch for all the participents (well most ) They re are good humoured affairs, and no one gets left behind (except pubbers if we get the chance) they re normally betwen fifty and one hundred miles and for obvious reasons hilly. Some of the members also do ad-hoc rides of shorter distances, we'd love to see you sometime, check out the informal rides section.


Who is US?

Can you post a link to a web page or other info? Ta


----------



## Norry1 (11 Aug 2013)

Lukesdad means CycleChat.


----------



## Doseone (11 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Can you post a link to a web page or other info? Ta


 
Here you go



I'm going to be in Cyfarthfa Park this morning - shopping not riding though

If ever you fancy catching up on a sunday drop me a pm - I normally only go for 20 -25 miles due to time constraints and I'm no speed merchant, but always happy to have company.


----------



## Banjo (11 Aug 2013)

Hi Phil We have done quite a few cycle chat group rides in recent years .Next one is being arranged by "The Claude" to start either Abergacvenny or Newport in September.Theres a thread in "informal rides" which is titled " Cardiff After work ride " at the moment from a previous ride stuff about the next ride has been added to that for now.

Merthyr Cycle club or Brecon Wheelers club would be handy for you. Most clubs will let you ride with them for a while before joining to see if you like what thjey do.

http://www.merthyrcyclingclub.co.uk/


----------



## AbercynonGaz (15 Nov 2013)

We cater for all needs at the Abercynon Road Club, find us on the web or Facebook. Clubruns on Wednesday and Sunday.


----------

